# Best Place to Buy Electronics Online in Canada



## NickH440 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Guys, this is my first post, just wondering if you guys could help me out.

I live in a really small town in Newfoundland that's about 8 hours away from any decent electronics stores. I'm in the market for a new lcd tv, after a god bit of research I settled on this model, the sharp aquos LC40e77u.

Unfortunately almost everyone online store with a good price won't ship to Canada. Are there any good online stores that ship to canada, or are based in Canada so I get this item at a bargain price.

If I were to buy it from future shop, it would be 1500, plus 300 for shipping!
There's got to be some good online retailers in canada or that ship to canada like the ones you see on amazon.com or pricegrabber.com

Where do you guys buy our electronics online?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Staples online carries sharp TV. Not sure about shipping cost:

Staples


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Dell ships free, generally, not sure about your location though. Not a great selection of TVs but they have a few.

Dell


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

8 hours? You up towards Grand Falls?

I think shipping is going to screw you no matter what as I recall there being shipping premiums once you are outside a major center. 

What about Sears catalog stores? Might not be the best price but might be better for shipping charges?

Otherwise for online, being near Toronto we shop locally at G&G Electronics, he beats everyones prices on Sony and I think he carries Sharp as well. He might do mail order but not sure, G&G Electronics - Toronto's Home of the Real Deal.

Kevin


----------



## NickH440 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nitesshooter, I live about 4 hours from grandfalls


----------



## frobertson (Nov 3, 2006)

*no luck here either*

I'm about where you are - 8 or so hours from town (nl reference). I've had good luck shipping from Apple, bit of a nuisance from Dell (purolator) and some luck from futureshop. All for relatively small items, though. 

You might want to look at Costco, but their selection of tv's may be small.

Good luck


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

NickH440 said:


> ...
> 
> Unfortunately almost everyone online store with a good price won't ship to Canada. Are there any good online stores that ship to canada, or are based in Canada so I get this item at a bargain price....


At the top of the page that you are viewing right now, you will see an option called "Shopping" that leads to information about sources in our own country for a wide variety of consumer stuff, including tv sets. Many rural dwellers consider quality and reliability of consumer goods and the vendor of same to be more important than the cheep prices that urbanites tend to obsess about, in no small part due to shipping issues.


----------



## CAMarie1001 (Feb 22, 2012)

I always check on shopbot.ca -- they give you a list of a ton of products and lots of retailers you can get stuff from. Never had a problem with shipping to Canada there either.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmmm new member, nine month old thread recommending something few would ever use equals spam?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

frobertson said:


> I'm about where you are - 8 or so hours from town (nl reference). I've had good luck shipping from Apple, bit of a nuisance from Dell (purolator) and some luck from futureshop. All for relatively small items, though.
> 
> You might want to look at Costco, but their selection of tv's may be small.
> 
> Good luck


If you will look at the left corner of the grey bar above the post you are responding to, you will see the posting date. In your case almost three years ago. 

For whatever reason it seems that lots of new visitors to ehMac somehow miss the original posting date.


----------



## CAMarie1001 (Feb 22, 2012)

Oops! Thanks eMacMan -- I definitely missed that date!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Geez, I've always used Futureshop and BestBuy online. I think pretty much all other electronics shops closed.

Hmmm... I see Bleeker in Ottawa has an online website, so they must be still open. I don't know what they're prices are like but I always considered them a high-end audio and video place.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

CAMarie1001 said:


> I always check on shopbot.ca -- they give you a list of a ton of products and lots of retailers you can get stuff from. Never had a problem with shipping to Canada there either.


A correction - shopbot, pricecanada (which is an ehmac affiliated site), canadapost shopping whatever it is, --these are all shopping search engines. 

When you buy, you buy from the particular vendor whose price was advertised. So it isn't correct to say that there isn't a problem shipping from "there" (Shopbot) because shopbot has nothing to do with the purchase or the fulfillment of the order.

If you had a good experience with shipping, you would need to say what retailer it was.

SINC- I am not sure why you have jumped on the "its a spammer" wagon here. I see it as someone who used it and doesn't appreciate that it is already well known among online buyers. I don't see anything sinister about it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

One thing this thread revival has done for me is to reject using Shopbot EVER. If the new member promoting it thinks they have found new clients for their 'Bot" I suspect they would have been better off not kicking a sleeping dog, so to say.

Had someone not attempted to toss it down my throat, I might have tried it one day out of curiosity. Not now in any way shape or form. It is rejected the minute Google throws it at me and will continue to be so forever.


----------



## CAMarie1001 (Feb 22, 2012)

CanadaRAM said:


> A correction - shopbot, pricecanada (which is an ehmac affiliated site), canadapost shopping whatever it is, --these are all shopping search engines.
> 
> When you buy, you buy from the particular vendor whose price was advertised. So it isn't correct to say that there isn't a problem shipping from "there" (Shopbot) because shopbot has nothing to do with the purchase or the fulfillment of the order.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I took a look back -- I tend to find electronics through their site (not necessarily just Apple) through Staples, NCIX and TigerDirect. The last one seems to be in the US but like I said, I never had worries about shipping to me (I'm in Toronto).

SINC, not sure why so aggressive on my post -- we've got the right to be bored and work and surf around forums right? I didn't notice the original posting date when I first responded, just wanted to give some input.

Happy shopping!


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

:clap: Seems someone keeps stepping into those downed chips. Damn those pesky bison.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> One thing this thread revival has done for me is to reject using Shopbot EVER. If the new member promoting it thinks they have found new clients for their 'Bot" I suspect they would have been better off not kicking a sleeping dog, so to say.
> 
> Had someone not attempted to toss it down my throat, I might have tried it one day out of curiosity. Not now in any way shape or form. It is rejected the minute Google throws it at me and will continue to be so forever.


Actually shopbot.ca is a very quick and easy way to check for the best online prices being offered, it has been around for years and is completely legitimate I doubt very much the post was spam. I really think your presupposition is in error SINC.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

CAMarie1001 said:


> Thanks for that. I took a look back -- I tend to find electronics through their site (not necessarily just Apple) through Staples, NCIX and TigerDirect. The last one seems to be in the US but like I said, I never had worries about shipping to me (I'm in Toronto).
> 
> SINC, not sure why so aggressive on my post -- we've got the right to be bored and work and surf around forums right? I didn't notice the original posting date when I first responded, just wanted to give some input.
> 
> Happy shopping!


Welcome to Ehmac CAMarie are you an OS X or iOS user? If not you are most welcome to Canada's best, all things Apple site IMO.

Our most prolific poster used a PC on this site for awhile. So if you wish to hang around and join in, glad to hear from you.


----------



## CAMarie1001 (Feb 22, 2012)

BigDL said:


> Welcome to Ehmac CAMarie are an OS X or iOS user? If not you are most welcome to Canada's best, all things Apple site IMO.
> 
> Our most prolific poster used a PC on this site for awhile. So if wish to hang around and join in, glad to hear from you.



Thanks! At home I've got an old 2007 macbook slowly running Snow Leopard -- time to bite the bullet and buy a new one I think. On the go an iPad 2 and iPhone 4, but at work (where I often spend much of my time here ) I'm chained to a PC unfortunately!


----------

